# diamont



## vincev (Oct 26, 2011)

have this Diamont.Does anyone know about what year this might be around??Any kind of info about this bike??


----------



## axsepul (Oct 27, 2011)

looks like diamant with an A.

found this

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php/485570-Info-on-Diamant-bikes

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Germany/Diamant.htm

maybe will serve as start. might be german


----------



## twowheelfan (Oct 28, 2011)

*i'm with axsepul, i think its european. Norway?*

check the rear hub. if its a sachs there is a date on on it. its a  real beaut!


----------



## vincev (Oct 28, 2011)

will do.thanks


----------



## twowheelfan (Nov 4, 2011)

*what year?*

did you figure it out?


----------



## vincev (Nov 5, 2011)

It is marked Perry hub[England] 36 14??


----------



## OldRider (Nov 5, 2011)

Thats a beautiful bike Vince! I've had 4 or 5 Perry hubs on bikes, I love the look they have, one of the fattest hubs you can find, but as I've found out looks can be deceiving, no matter what I did to those hubs you just cannot get good stopping power. I hope you have better luck! By the way, Perry hubs were British made.


----------



## vincev (Nov 5, 2011)

ok old rider,thanks for the info.take care


----------



## ÅsmundN (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice looking bike.
This Diamant bike was prodused in Oslo the capital of Norway, by A.Gresvig (Aksel Gresvig). He was a good Cyclist and was the norwegian champion in 1899.
The company A.Gresvig was established in 1901, and is today named G-SPORT, but is sold out of the Gresvig family.

The picture is Aksel Gresvig himself.


----------

